# Respectable distance between boats.



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

At least 100ft, but should be more like 100+ yards.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, 100 yds if it's open. Any less than 100 ft and you suck.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

anywhere near 100 ft and I'm pissed. I was fishing off an oyster bar last year and a guy and his wife beach on the bar about 100 ft from us and start fishing. I yelled "don't you have somewhere else to fish?" and waved around to the endless expanse of area around us with no one else in sight and he got pissed and cursed at me before he left. My sons were like Jeez dad...


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I hate running out to my favorite spots to see someone else sitting right on top of it. I recall a memorial day weekend we ran 50 miles out around 6am only to find someone (27 ameracat) that ran 70 miles to get there earlier than us. We approached them with "Ahoy" and they said they didnt care if we anchored up. Then another boat (36 yellowfin) showed up and it turns out he knew what he was doing better than both of us.

The yellowfin cleaned up on yellowtails and boated a permit. We got a permit as well but it was the last bite of the day.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

If you can distinguish the color of the boat you're too close. Where's the etiquette gone?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That's the way I was taught as well - but if went by that standard you'd have a hard time finding a place to fish....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

On the flats I know it can get crowded sometimes, but some guys are just jerks. A few weeks back I took my daughter fishing on the flats outside little manatee river. We were the only boat on the water for miles around, we anchor up and start fishing. First few cast land a keeper trout, then within 20 minutes of us fishing there were 2 boats near us. One anchored not 50 feet away, the other ran up current and drifted back to us. He finally moved when he was within 25 feet of us and I stated yelling at him. Needless to say that was the end of our good fishing.
This is part of the reason I'm switching boats, it's getting hard to find a shallow area in Tampa bay without extreme fishing pressure.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

fjmaverick said:


> I hate running out to my favorite spots to see someone else sitting right on top of it. I recall a memorial day weekend we ran 50 miles out around 6am only to find someone (27 ameracat) that ran 70 miles to get there earlier than us. We approached them with "Ahoy" and they said they didnt care if we anchored up. Then another boat (36 yellowfin) showed up and it turns out he knew what he was doing better than both of us.
> 
> The yellowfin cleaned up on yellowtails and boated a permit. We got a permit as well but it was the last bite of the day.


If they were there before you I think you may be in the wrong. We all have our favorite places to fish and that may very well be someone else's favorite place too. I refuse to be "that guy". There are too many other areas to fish where there is not another boat on it. Roll up on me while I'm fishing and yell "ahoy" and it will get interesting. Offshore or inshore it's the same, plenty of other areas where you won't be encroaching on someone.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

If you don't know why the boat is there or what the boat is fishing for or where the fish are coming from and going to that the boat is fishing for, stay as far away as possible. 

If you do know these things, stay as far away as possible period. 

100ft, are you kidding me. I'd snatch your keys out of your boat with a fly rod as you went by...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

No closer than you want me to buzz by when I leave the area...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> If you don't know why the boat is there or what the boat is fishing for or where the fish are coming from and going to that the boat is fishing for, stay as far away as possible.
> 
> If you do know these things, stay as far away as possible period.
> 
> 100ft, are you kidding me. I'd snatch your keys out of your boat with a fly rod as you went by...


Hell yes! A hundred feet is asking for a throw down!


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

If I am fishing in Whitewater Bay, you need to stay the hell out of Whitewater until I am done. Otherwise you are a rude azz bastid for intruding on my space.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If they were there before you I think you may be in the wrong. We all have our favorite places to fish and that may very well be someone else's favorite place too. I refuse to be "that guy". There are too many other areas to fish where there is not another boat on it. Roll up on me while I'm fishing and yell "ahoy" and it will get interesting. Offshore or inshore it's the same, plenty of other areas where you won't be encroaching on someone.


I think my story had a more important point

The guy that barged in at the end with no courtesy did the best out of all three of us. If it were my boat I would have turned around and hit the towers but my friend from Louisiana can be hard to deal with.

Id be interested to hear from some of the guides here how they handle it if they see a novice fishing in a spot they intended on fishing


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

fjmaverick said:


> I think my story had a more important point
> 
> The guy that barged in at the end with no courtesy did the best out of all three of us. If it were my boat I would have turned around and hit the towers but my friend from Louisiana can be hard to deal with.
> 
> Id be interested to hear from some of the guides here how they handle it if they see a novice fishing in a spot they intended on fishing


I'm no guide,but, if somebody's in a spot u intended on fishing, it's their spot!!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mostly I stay away from other fishermen
Now staking out for Tarpon is a little different. Try to stay at lest 100 yds away from for the other boats. I was anchored on a spot where no one was around very early as the sun came up so did the boats. Every 100 yds an anchored boat. 8 of them


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

fjmaverick said:


> I think my story had a more important point
> 
> The guy that barged in at the end with no courtesy did the best out of all three of us. If it were my boat I would have turned around and hit the towers but my friend from Louisiana can be hard to deal with.
> 
> Id be interested to hear from some of the guides here how they handle it if they see a novice fishing in a spot they intended on fishing


Being a guide gives them no more right to "spots" than anyone else but it seems like lots if them think that way around here. If someone is on "their" spot they better move along. There's nothing more annoying than fishing an area just to have some asshats move in on you.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

In a known running lane/channel, someone thinks it's a good place to fish. You still think 100 yards is needed? Many creeks are not 100 feet wide?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> In a known running lane/channel, someone thinks it's a good place to fish. You still think 100 yards is needed? Many creeks are not 100 feet wide?


This. A lot of places I like to go are always blocked by bay boats and parkers. They sit right at the entrance to the bigger bays that are to shallow for them. I guess Im a jerk for going around them.



You guys need to spend a day in boca grande pass and then report back.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No channels and passages don't really apply here. You should slow down and turn as wide as you can, but if you are fishing there then you do so with the knowledge that others still may need to pass.

As far as guides go, no offense to the good ones, but most of the problems I've had on the water are from the charter boats. They will shoot right past you on plane less then 20 yards away and not even look at you.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

About 2 weeks ago I was in some backwater fishing an area that also happens to bypass a no wake zone. So every now and again you get some yahoo that flys by. I was all setup throwing at what looked to be a good sized fish sitting under a mangrove when said yahoo comes flying by and sends my boat into the mangroves and the fish eas long gone. Now its normally shallow back there but that day the tide was extra low. Less than 8" in most spots. I doubt he made it the other half mile to the other end. It was a 21' boat with about 4 or 5 people.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> This. A lot of places I like to go are always blocked by bay boats and parkers. They sit right at the entrance to the bigger bays that are to shallow for them. I guess Im a jerk for going around them.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys need to spend a day in boca grande pass and then report back.


Yes your lucky to get 30 feet apart in Boca Grande during tarpon season it's craziness there.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

100 yards at a minimum if its a tight area. If I see someone in an area I want to fish I move on to the next spot. If its an area I really want to fish I wait my turn or change my plans. I honestly wish all areas within 100 yards of a mangrove shoreline were no motor zones. Pole or trolling motor only.


----------



## 3T (Jul 17, 2015)

IMO. If you are running in an open flat then you should run as far away as you can away from anybody fishin. In narrow creeks and passes then you should give someone as much room as you can but the guy fishin should keep in mind the guy in the other boat is either coming from or going to a spot and is doing the same thing you are doing. Now if it's a bow rider or jet skis I'd throw rocks at them. I've had bad experiences with mostly inexperienced fishermen and well seasoned fishermen and I've also been yelled at when I've been trying to be courteous. So I guess we should put ourselves in the other guy's shoes before we launch the middle finger and the lead sinkers.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Capnredfish said:


> In a known running lane/channel, someone thinks it's a good place to fish. You still think 100 yards is needed? Many creeks are not 100 feet wide?


That is their fault, not even a question! If people don't know any better I will run right by them and if they throw their hands up I will make a u turn and let them know why that just happened.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> In a known running lane/channel, someone thinks it's a good place to fish. You still think 100 yards is needed? Many creeks are not 100 feet wide?


Well...if you stake out in a known channel or choke point, you are probably expecting to get some traffic. You take the calculated risk there.

But if you are quietly poling a mangrove / grass line way back off the beaten path then you're not expecting some asshat in a jack plated tower boat to come running past...


----------



## Slug-O (Mar 17, 2017)

I realize that not everyone here is a guide. Fishing for a living has taught me one thing. Learn your area well. You may have to hit 3 spots before you get an area to myself and clients. Be nice to everyone as the persons I see may be my next client. I know a lot of the locals and they know me and we give altlast 300yards to each other as we both need room to stalk fish .


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

A couple of years ago, I made a 20 mile run to a group of lakes that most but not all people know about. I get there and there is boat anchored up on the edge of mouth of the ONLY CHANNEL into the part I wanted to fish. There were two guys wading (hello, it's Texas) so me and my buddy hung back prolly a hundreds to ascertain the situation. We noticed one guy was wading back towards the boat and the other guy was fishing on the edge of the channel itself. So we watch as the guy gets in the boat, starts the motor and pulls his anchor. So I decided that he is going to head towards his buddy and pick him up. So I proceed at a better angle at idle to the creek. The other boat fell in behind us a ways back. We get even with the dude fishing and he starts chucking his lure at us and cussing. I just shrugged my shoulders and pointed to his buddy that was coming behind us. I'd do the same thing today. I felt a little bad, but I be damned if you are going to block the only channel to a 1000 acres of back lakes. We got past that guy and I popped up on plane and ran the twisty creek where his big arse boat could only dream of going.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Let's talk about jack plate etiquette. They have their place and are great tools for certain situations. Having said that if you use your jack plate to burn a flat for the sake of taking a short cut around the main running channel you are a lazy a$$hole. If you use your jack plate to try and bump up fish you are a lazy a$$hole. This happens frequently and it's infuriating.

The last time this happened I was poling an area for 45 min. Along comes a lt25 on plane passing 50 ft from me right along the shore line. I threw my arms up and the guy did a 180. Words were exchanged, he didn't see anything wrong with what he did despite the channel being about 1000 yards away on the other side of the bay. Had he taken the channel it would have been an additional 3 minutes to get where he was going. About 15 min after he left the 100 tails I was initially on popped back up right in the same spot, which happened to be right in his muddy prop debris trail. It doesn't always work out like this. Point is don't be lazy, run in deeper water and take the few extra minutes.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

A little courtesy goes a long way and we all have to teach and learn from each other. Unfortunately there are a few ignorant and arrogant ass hats that amplify the bad exapmles. You have to beat some sense into those types.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Isn't this why the Coast Guard requires you to have a flare gun on board?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

There are typically no other shallow skiffs in the areas I hunt fish in. There are however, boats anchored with waders dispersed from the boat, sometimes towards the shore and other waders towards the bay. Usually the wind is howling here and if I am traveling down a bay I will give a wide berth to the waders even though it means rough cross chop. Occasionally I will run behind the waders ( between their boat and shore) to avoid rough water if the distance is a hundred yards or so. If waders are in a pass to a lake system I would pole past them then get on plane in the lake. I wade fished for years and still do occasionally and if I was fishing a channel edge that might have boat traffic I accepted that as part of the experience. In fact there have been several times where I liked boat traffic fishing lures in a small creek or pass. In those instances each time a boat displaced water it would push bait fish out of the creeks/drains and create a good bite for a while.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

That being said there are three reasons why on the water fishing conflict/rude behavior occurs, 
1)In-experience or accidental(did not see, distracted, etc)
2)The only "spot" "hot spot" thinking
3)Trying to find or add other "spots" by keying on other boats/skiffs or the worst: just plain orneriness.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> A couple of years ago, I made a 20 mile run to a group of lakes that most but not all people know about. I get there and there is boat anchored up on the edge of mouth of the ONLY CHANNEL into the part I wanted to fish. There were two guys wading (hello, it's Texas) so me and my buddy hung back prolly a hundreds to ascertain the situation. We noticed one guy was wading back towards the boat and the other guy was fishing on the edge of the channel itself. So we watch as the guy gets in the boat, starts the motor and pulls his anchor. So I decided that he is going to head towards his buddy and pick him up. So I proceed at a better angle at idle to the creek. The other boat fell in behind us a ways back. We get even with the dude fishing and he starts chucking his lure at us and cussing. I just shrugged my shoulders and pointed to his buddy that was coming behind us. I'd do the same thing today. I felt a little bad, but I be damned if you are going to block the only channel to a 1000 acres of back lakes. We got past that guy and I popped up on plane and ran the twisty creek where his big arse boat could only dream of going.


Yep, that is an exception for sure!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I am glad my boat only runs at idle with my jackplate up. I only use it to get on and off the flats.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

It's all relative to the space available for everybody to be mutually successful. Nobody owns any spots.

Taking turns is ultimately what it comes down to in over crowded areas.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Generally I don't let someone get close enough to find out how close they are willing to get. If I think they are going to come up on me, I just pull up and leave. It's just not worth the trouble, plus you can never be sure you're not about to get chewed out by a land owner. Conversely, if I pull up to a spot I like to fish and someone is already there, I like to sit and watch them for a few minutes to see what they are up to. I won't get to close but I feel pretty comfortable watching from 150 yards. 

I will go way out of my way to launch at a ramp that I know is not going to be crowded, the last thing I want is to be around a bunch of strangers on the water.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Generally I don't let someone get close enough to find out how close they are willing to get. If I think they are going to come up on me, I just pull up and leave. It's just not worth the trouble, plus you can never be sure you're not about to get chewed out by a land owner. Conversely, if I pull up to a spot I like to fish and someone is already there, I like to sit and watch them for a few minutes to see what they are up to. I won't get to close but I feel pretty comfortable watching from 150 yards.
> 
> I will go way out of my way to launch at a ramp that I know is not going to be crowded, the last thing I want is to be around a bunch of strangers on the water.


Man I would hate to live where land owners also own the water. Guess I am lucky to be in Florida.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Man I would hate to live where land owners also own the water. Guess I am lucky to be in Florida.


If you think that owning water is bad, you should look into SB129 that was just introduced. It gives waterway owners the right to charge adjoining land owners for access via those waterways.



> Provides that the owner of an enclosed estate is bound to compensate his neighbor for acquiring a right and servitude of passage of a waterway and must indemnify his neighbor for the damage he may occasion.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> If you think that owning water is bad, you should look into SB129 that was just introduced. It gives waterway owners the right to charge adjoining land owners for access via those waterways.


Wow that's pretty screwed up there. Lykes brothers did that with fisheating creek didn't go over well for them I boycotted their products.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I think polite distance is also relative to your area. A distance that will get you shot at around Cedar Key is just normal weekend traffic in Tampa. Some places just have a lot more traffic in a limited space and they have to make do. With that said, 100ft is going to be an issue anywhere.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> I think polite distance is also relative to your area. A distance that will get you shot at around Cedar Key is just normal weekend traffic in Tampa. Some places just have a lot more traffic in a limited space and they have to make do. With that said, 100ft is going to be an issue anywhere.


Well said.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Boating and flats etiquette always boils down to the Golden Rule. And sadly, many don't know what that means or consciously choose to disregard it these days.


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

crboggs said:


> No closer than you want me to buzz by when I leave the area...


I second that Sir!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Dont fish in fla but a couple times a year, i can understand your frustration Worst i ve ever seen is cape look out jetty in november,strong trout bite , if the gunnels aren't rubbing together theres room for one more. You can walk from boat to boat out to the end of the jetty and back in the other side. Crazy
No 100' here


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> I think polite distance is also relative to your area. A distance that will get you shot at around Cedar Key is just normal weekend traffic in Tampa. Some places just have a lot more traffic in a limited space and they have to make do. With that said, 100ft is going to be an issue anywhere.


Yep. South FL problems....


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I'll add to a year old thread. What about poling a flat or drifting a flat and someone drives up and anchors up right where you are poling /drifting? And they get mad when you pole passed them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CPurvis said:


> I'll add to a year old thread. What about poling a flat or drifting a flat and someone drives up and anchors up right where you are poling /drifting? And they get mad when you pole passed them.


If they are too dense to realize which direction a poling skiff is moving they need to be educated. I have people do it all the time. There are too many people on the water that don’t know any etiquitte and will never learn unless told what they are doing is not acceptable.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I mostly fish in bayous and creeks so there isnt 100yds available most the time. Please, please just stay on plane or complete idle. The in between always throws the wake into my boat and I spend the next 10mins getting the water out. Also, the rule general 100yd rule should quadruple for jet skis.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

'Nano-Skiff' said:


> I mostly fish in bayous and creeks so there isnt 100yds available most the time. Please, please just stay on plane or complete idle. The in between always throws the wake into my boat and I spend the next 10mins getting the water out. Also, the rule general 100yd rule should quadruple for jet skis.


I'm generally all about personal freedoms, but I could support forced reeducation camps for jet ski owners.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm generally all about personal freedoms, but I could support forced reeducation camps for jet ski owners.


As I’ve ranted about before...I believe to get boat registration you should have to complete a boating etiquitte course that way no jackwads can pull the “they probably didn’t know any better” card. Boating is more dangerous than driving a vehicle because of the water factor so why do we have to pass a driving test and not one for boating? If someone is driving the wrong way on a one way street, running stop signs like they aren’t there or driving 70mph down a sidewalk wouldn’t you believe they are just blatant dumbasses? I would. Nothing different about boating in my opinion.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> As I’ve ranted about before...I believe to get boat registration you should have to complete a boating etiquitte course that way no jackwads can pull the “they probably didn’t know any better” card. Boating is more dangerous than driving a vehicle because of the water factor so why do we have to pass a driving test and not one for boating? If someone is driving the wrong way on a one way street, running stop signs like they aren’t there or driving 70mph down a sidewalk wouldn’t you believe they are just blatant dumbasses? I would. Nothing different about boating in my opinion.


Here in Florida if you're born after a certain date (I think it's like 1989) you have to take a boater safety course. I went ahead and took it voluntarily as sort of a prereq for the captain's course. It covers rules of the road and etiquette and, go figure, most of it is directed at personal watercraft. The problem is it's 100% online with no practical examination and from the behavior I observe on the water, everyone ignores it. Maybe I'm just getting old. I spent too much time as a cop and now I hate everyone.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> Here in Florida if you're born after a certain date (I think it's like 1989) you have to take a boater safety course. I went ahead and took it voluntarily as sort of a prereq for the captain's course. It covers rules of the road and etiquette and, go figure, most of it is directed at personal watercraft. The problem is it's 100% online with no practical examination and from the behavior I observe on the water, everyone ignores it. Maybe I'm just getting old. I spent too much time as a cop and now I hate everyone.


It’s not hard to get pissed off on the water these days. They aren’t making any more water but plenty more idiots are on the water every day.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I use what I call a flats blaster rig for extreme distance casting. 1/2 ounce bank sinker on end of line with hook and small bait 18 inches up. If you feel it hit you in the head you are too close.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Here in Florida if you're born after a certain date (I think it's like 1989) you have to take a boater safety course. I went ahead and took it voluntarily as sort of a prereq for the captain's course. It covers rules of the road and etiquette and, go figure, most of it is directed at personal watercraft. The problem is it's 100% online with no practical examination and from the behavior I observe on the water, everyone ignores it. Maybe I'm just getting old. I spent too much time as a cop and now I hate everyone.


Same here, I "aged out" of the requirement but took the free course anyway...


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

There is a guide here that brings his clients to a pretty common cut through to a back bay. He turns his boat sideways and blocks the canal. I would always slow down and go around him. It may be good place to catch fish but that doesnt make it a good place to sit and fish.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

I enjoy fishing and looking for fish as much or more as catching the fish that I've found and figured out how to catch. So if an area gets crowded, regardless of who was in the right or not, I usually just go find somewhere else.

These kind of deals are always fuzzy. Everyone usually has their own version of how it should be handled. For example, I was putting my wife on schools of redfish that were using about a 300 yard stretch. I polled with the sun at my back and let her catch several, then once we got to the end I'd idle around in deep water back to the start to go again with the sun behind me. Did this for about 2 and a half hours to ourselves. On my last attempt to make the same pass a boat had came in and was about a 1/3 of the way down. So I start on the end, 100 yards or so from them behind the direction they are going. Get up on the platform and they spin it and start some sort of poling drag race back towards me. I just left and went and caught fish just across the channel. I'm sure in their mind, I was an asshole pulling up on their school of fish. In my mind, I had other plans than dealing with someone with the sort of intelligence that would let that ruin everyone's day.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I have cast a super spook into another boat that I thought had come too close. They wanted to know why I would do such a thing.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

What about chasing a fish with the big motor around other boats? I had this happen in the Keys where the tarpon I had on was swimming right next to other boats anchored up. She/He was following strings of other fish which were headed south. I apologized and both guys were pretty cool about it. I could see some other people getting upset about this.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

yobata said:


> Same here, I "aged out" of the requirement but took the free course anyway...


I enjoyed the course and actually learned a few things regarding rules of the road. But I swear 80% of the class should have been titled "How Not to be an Asshole on a Jet Ski"


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> What about chasing a fish with the big motor around other boats? I had this happen in the Keys where the tarpon I had on was swimming right next to other boats anchored up. She/He was following strings of other fish which were headed south. I apologized and both guys were pretty cool about it. I could see some other people getting upset about this.


I can't imagine anyone getting pissed at you for chasing a hooked fish. Hell, you didn't tell the fish where to go. If anything, I'd try to get out of your way and let you fight it out of courtesy.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd be real pissed! Real pissed it wasn't me fighting the fish!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

fjmaverick said:


> There is a guide here that brings his clients to a pretty common cut through to a back bay. He turns his boat sideways and blocks the canal. I would always slow down and go around him. It may be good place to catch fish but that doesnt make it a good place to sit and fish.


Good luck doing that down here, you’d have someone pull up, jump out and physically move your boat if you tried blocking access to a back lake. There’s nothing wrong with fishing a drain that enters a back lake but you can’t expect to keep people from running through it unless there’s an alternate entrance like some lakes have.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> As I’ve ranted about before...I believe to get boat registration you should have to complete a boating etiquitte course that way no jackwads can pull the “they probably didn’t know any better” card. Boating is more dangerous than driving a vehicle because of the water factor so why do we have to pass a driving test and not one for boating? If someone is driving the wrong way on a one way street, running stop signs like they aren’t there or driving 70mph down a sidewalk wouldn’t you believe they are just blatant dumbasses? I would. Nothing different about boating in my opinion.


I would think they just didn't give a s***. These people act that way because they think they are entitled to act like that. So it's actually much worse than "they are just a bunch of dumb f****". Ignorance could ALMOST (well no not really) be excused, but what I have seen for many years is blatant attitude problems i.e. I WILL DO WHAT I DAMN WELL PLEASE. ______ you if you don't like it.


----------

